# educational assessment organization



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, 

I want to know which organisation asesses the educational documents requirement. Is it IRCC /WES? What are the charges included in it like WES fees..?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

IRCC is _*I*_mmigration _*R*_efugees _*C*_itizenship _*C*_anada, a department of the Government of Canada 

WES is World Education Service. You should consult their website for their current fee schedule.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for your prompt reply westerncoastcandaingirl.

Actually, I tried to contact them but the problem is they dont have any email id where I can ask my query upon? Moreover, they have the area "Write to us" in which reference number is required before asking any query?

However, while I posted this question on the forum was checking the WES site and found some interesting videos by MAthhew. But, still i have doubts and dont know whom I should ask..?
1) I did my Msc from UK in 2011 and graduation from Delhi,India in 2009 so Do I need to ask both my universities to send the transcript to WES OR the higher will serve the process .
2) Can I send to WES by myself because I am afraid if my Bachelor university is going to provide it and if provide then how delay they can do,, I certainly has a doubt.. but my UK university will provide the transcipt even its overseas and i'm currently here.. because the way of doing work in india is all we know well...

Pls pls help me


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you look at the bottom of the WES homepage, you'll see links to the following points of interest:

Credential Evaluation
Check Status/Your Account
Required Documents
Fees
Help Center

surely you would have seen those links and used them to find the information you're looking for?


In regards to contacting them and a reference number, you could just write N/A or "Unknown" - their website says 



> Write to Us
> 
> We try to respond to all queries as quickly as possible, but in some cases, it may take longer to review your file. To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number.


so it's not essential that you include a reference number.

Again, surely you saw that on their "Write to Us" page?


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you look at the bottom of the WES homepage, you'll see links to the following points of interest:
> 
> Credential Evaluation
> Check Status/Your Account
> ...


I certainly doubt that they have no information listed what you mentioned here.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

tanyas said:


> I certainly doubt that they have no information listed what you mentioned here.



Write to Us

We try to respond to all queries as quickly as possible, but in some cases, it may take longer to review your file. To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number.

To protect your privacy, please do not include credit card numbers in your correspondence.

* Required Fields
Email: * 

Confirm Email: *	

First Name: *	
Aishwarya

Last Name: *	
Bachan

Phone: *	
8755775311

Country of Education: *	
Select your question category: *	
WES Reference Number: * 
Your Question: *


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want to get credit for _all_ of your academic qualifications, you must get _all of them_ evaluated by WES. 

WES can't evaluate information that you send in and, given the disparity between the education system in India compared to Canada, your Indian degree may not be evaluated to be equivalent to a Canadian degree.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tanyas said:


> Write to Us
> 
> We try to respond to all queries as quickly as possible, but in some cases, it may take longer to review your file. To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number.
> 
> ...


Reference number _is *not*_ a mandatory field: there isn't a * next to the _WES Reference Number:_ field...


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you want to get credit for _all_ of your academic qualifications, you must get _all of them_ evaluated by WES. Like I said previously, that I dont have any obligation to get them asked by my universties to issue the transcripts but I doubt of my indian university which is however located in delhi will issue the transcript to wes ,how fast that I doubt, and taling about my uk univeristy ,being an overseas student ,they will definitely issue the document directly to wes that I am sure of. So, I want to know from them and if you know that be of great help that pn behalf of my graduation university can i send to wes directly.
> 
> WES can't evaluate information that you send in and, given the disparity between the education system in India compared to Canada, your Indian degree may not be evaluated to be equivalent to a Canadian degree.


YEs, Of course that I come to know before you stated here. Thanks for this information.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Reference number _is *not*_ a mandatory field: there isn't a * next to the _WES Reference Number:_ field...


No, I really want to come that in limelight that Reference field is mandatory. Like you insert the pic I already have a look at that but the thing is as soon as you are going to enter your credentials like email,phone number, but wen you come to that field it automatically comes with * sign ,please check


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tanyas said:


> No, I really want to come that in limelight that Reference field is mandatory. Like you insert the pic I already have a look at that but the thing is as soon as you are going to enter your credentials like email,phone number, but wen you come to that field it automatically comes with * sign ,please check


I don't know what you are talking about or doing wrong... when I tried it, there was no * when I entered in details.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok, got it ,, thanks for your prompt reply as always!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

tanyas said:


> Write to Us
> 
> We try to respond to all queries as quickly as possible, but in some cases, it may take longer to review your file. To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number.
> 
> ...



It isn't a very smart idea to openly post your name and phone number on the internet. You might want to edit that post to remove them.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> It isn't a very smart idea to openly post your name and phone number on the internet. You might want to edit that post to remove them.


Those aren't her real details...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Those aren't her real details...



Ah, that is fine then. I had assumed that they were real and was thinking of issues of identity theft, etc.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> Ah, that is fine then. I had assumed that they were real and was thinking of issues of identity theft, etc.


I edited the post for OP 15 minutes after she made it... the name is real (Google it) but the phone number is a figment of my imagination.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you westercoastcanadiangirl


----------

